# poulan wed eater feather lite



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi everyone, i just got a weed eater for free from a friend but i cant make it run, it is a puolan weed eater feather lite xt 200 with a 18cc 2 cycle engine, engine family spw018ub23ra:em , serial number 95339n that runs 40 to 1 gas mixture, the spark plug is new it has good spart when i turn it over, the piston is good no scoring, it seems to have good compression, i got new body gaskets for it, and the carb is ok, when i pull the string i notice some gas comes out the muffler, am i flooding it or there a glitch in the carb, or it just a lemon, i dont have a owner manual for it and my friend said it started last summer for him, i put in new gas oil mixture. any help or advice it appreciated.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You probably need to clean the carb and install a new diaphram/gasket kit and some new fuel lines. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks sounds like a plan.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah that sounds like it needs some `carb work,


----------

